# Tractor fire today



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am scared to death of fire. Baler fire, house fire, any fire. 
So I was mowing with the JCB and Pottinger at about 6 PM. Then I was headed to another farm about 7-8 miles away. It's a highway drive, so I headed down RT 1 south. Everything seemed totally normal. About 1/2 way there doing about 35,I smelled like a belt or rubber burning smell. Smoke started coming up behind the cab. I pulled over on shoulder of highway and the smoke was getting bad. 
Got out and looked underneath and noticed flames coming off what I think was the disc parking air brake on the rear prop shaft. There was some grease and other goopy stuff on fire. 
Since I just put the J into service....you guessed it...no fire extinguisher. I have fire extinguishers in EVERYTHING else I own. I was able to beat the fire out underneath with a grease towel in the cab. 
I let the area cool off and begun driving it with my son escorting me from the back in my pickup looking for smoke. 
Got to next farm and all appeared to be normal. Even cut some more hay.

I still don't know what happened. I thought maybe I left the emergency brake on and the brake pads got so hot, it caught fire, but e brake appears to be OK and works fine. Besides, the e brake would stall the tractor, or at least I'd know it's on. Also there's a big red "P" light on the dash. Could I have gotten some grease on the brake disc somehow? Could it have been hay chaff? 
Scared the crap out of me. Could have been a total loss.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Could of a stick or some hay wedged in there and grease could come from a pto . Just my best guess.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

You are still standing. That's the most important thing.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

The guy that's a self propelled baler guru in my area was baling many years ago with a 1281 open station.

He was baling straw in the middle of the afternoon. A neighbor pulling into his house and noticed a TRAIL of wheat straw fires being ignited by the baler ........ a long run away from this neighbor's house and a long string of small fires about to get pretty nasty.

The neighbor just happened to be a custom operator and owned a backhoe ........ not real common 45 or 50 years ago ........... the guy fired his backhoe up and raced up through the fires with the front bucket down and pushing all the dirt he could ......... like connecting the dots ..... (of fires started) he caught up with the baler man and put him wise to what had just happened!

It turned out the lifetime bearing on the driven shaft on the front of the self propelled baler had went gunny sack and was showering sparks all the way along.

That was a close one!

To the OP, glad your fire experience ended well!

Best regards

Three 44s


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD, I am glad it was not worse. Sounds like it could have been.

A few years ago I was driving on the road and a guy blew his horn. I had a small fire from some build up around the hydraulic brake caliper. Was not hard to put out. I parked the tractor, got a ride home and came back with a truck and trailer. The tractor checked out and I have not had a problem since.

Still scared the snot out of me when it happened.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Almost appears to be a white chalky looking stain on the park brake disc


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I hate fire as well. It does not matter if you are rich or poor, you end up with the same: Nothing!

We had a New Holland Chopper burn to the ground after hay chaff built up in it. The one following it burned as well. Apparently New Holland choppers were well known for it, though the replacement of the second replacement was a John Deere and that started a fire as well, but was put out before it burned to the ground.

Scary stuff, glad you and your equipment was okay.

You did me a favor though by posting this, I got to stuff a fire extinguisher on my bulldozer for just such an occasion. Every few days I do clean out woody debris (I log a lot with it).


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The stuff that was on fire was like a drippy goopy stuff 
I put an FE in the truck and will put it in the JCB cab next time I'm in it.
I had nightmares last night about it. I was parked under some heavy power lines. I could just see those puppies burning off and half the town out of power.
Lol


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Glad you and the tractor are in one piece. Looking on the positive side.....you should be able to get more done tomorrow, since you won't have take any bathroom breaks!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You mean because I can pee on the JCB next time it catches fire? Lo,


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Fire=fun!!! Dont be scared. Keep a clear head when dealing with it. Most common problem is freaking out. Alot of times small fires can be put out easyly with other things besides fire extinguishers. Be safe out there


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

When I was about 10 our neighbors Gleaner caught fire in our wheat field. Everyone was OK. After all done, Dad made me get in there with 5 gal buckets and get the wheat out of the combine hopper to feed it up slowly. I will never forget that burnt wheat / rubber smell as long as I live. Reading this post reminds me I need to add a couple small fire extinguishers to my small fleet.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Fire is no fun at all, and it's bad to lose equipment, but it's worse to suffer severe burns or lose your life. Nothing is worth that. We had a guy here locally had a baler fire and climbed in the chamber to "kick the fluff out the back" before it burned the baler to the ground. He got 3rd degree burns on parts of his body and spent months in the hospital and rehab.

Decades ago I was picking cotton late one night and had the picker "go wonky" on me... the lights winked out and the motor quit running, but since everything was spinning full throttle everything came back on before the machine stopped, like everything "winked out" for a second and came back on. Didn't think too much of it until a few minutes later it just completely up and died and left me in the middle of the field in pitch black darkness. I climbed down to check the battery cables or something and while I was back by the engine, suddenly the wiring harness just started glowing red hot along the run under the basket from the engine cover all the way up to the back of the operator deck. Lemme tell ya that's a butt-pucker moment, because NOTHING puts out a cotton fire... and I had a basket 3/4 full right above the frame member that the wiring harness was running alongside, with of course linters and chaff everywhere... Luckily, the thing glowed for a few seconds and then went dark when the wire burned through. A harness clip had worn through the insulation on the harness and into the main ignition power wire and created a dead short to ground, which cooked the wire. Checked the rest of the harness it looked okay so I ran a new power wire from the starter to the back of the deck and problem solved... after walking home a half mile in the pitch dark... 

Years ago, I pulled the Ford 5200 up by the diesel leg tank and fueled it up. As I was standing there beside the tractor fueling, suddenly smoke started POURING out from under the hood alongside the engine and wires started burning, and oil residue on the side of the engine block caught fire, just in a matter of about 3-5 seconds time. Of course the first thing you do is panic, but I quickly got my wits and shut off the leg tank valve and fuel filler nozzle, capped the diesel tank, and, not having a water hose handy, grabbed a shovel and just started shoveling dirt and throwing it up under the hood and onto the side of the engine block, which quickly snuffed out the fire. Once it was out, I disconnected the battery right quick. Turns out the "new" generator I'd installed the previous year had shorted and burned up, and roasted the wiring from the generator regulator all the way back to the generator. I had to pull the wiring harness off the engine and cut it apart, repair burned wiring to the temp sender, oil sender, etc. and re-wrap the harness, and I decided to dump the stupid generator system and go with a Chevy alternator, since they only require one wire from the key to energize them, a jumper wire from the output stud on the back to the red regulator terminal (to supply field voltage) and a HD wire from the output stud to the battery cable terminal on the starter for charging, protected by a 80 amp fuse on both ends against shorts (since it has battery voltage applied when turned off from the battery cable, and alternator voltage applied from the alternator end when running-- fusing both ends ensures that if it gets shorted "somewhere in the middle" that the fuses burn before the tractor does!) It really ticked me off, because I had just put a new tachometer on the tractor, which was cable-driven off a worm gear sticking out the back of the generator as part of the generator shaft, which wasn't "movable" over to the alternator. SO, I came up with a solution... I pulled the generator off, disassembled it, cut all the burned windings off the armature with a die grinder, repacked the thing with new grease in the bearings and bushings, removed the burned commutator brushes, and reinstalled it on the tractor above the alternator (well, mounted the alternator below it) and got a belt that was about a half-foot longer to accommodate turning both the "dummy" generator to run the tach, and the alternator to actually charge the battery. Worked great. In fact, years later when I sold the tractor, the dealer refurbished the tractor, but left my existing modifications in place.

The lady we bought the Shiner farm from had a fire that burned the old farmhouse down-- it used to have a porch that went all the way around the house... She had a kerosene clothes iron that caught fire. She said she panicked and ran to the neighbors to call the fire department, but by the time they got out to the farm the house was fully engulfed and a total loss. She said if she'd not panicked, she probably could have put it out by smothering it with stuff around the house.

Later! OL J R


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

luke strawwalker said:


> The lady we bought the Shiner farm from had a fire that burned the old farmhouse down-- it used to have a porch that went all the way around the house... She had a kerosene clothes iron that caught fire. She said she panicked and ran to the neighbors to call the fire department, but by the time they got out to the farm the house was fully engulfed and a total loss. She said if she'd not panicked, she probably could have put it out by smothering it with stuff around the house.
> 
> Later! OL J R


My dad use to say, things you can replace, body parts and human lives you CAN'T. She may have lost everything, but at least she didn't get burnt. Burn victims, can suffer horridly. I have a friend that is lucky to be alive after being in a fire while working at the local Co-op, but he suffers from the burns 30+ years later. What this reminds me to do is, check and/or replace MY fire extinguishers. I hope EVERYONE else does the same, an once of prevention can go a LONG ways at possibly saving something's that you can replace.

Larry


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Fire=fun!!! Dont be scared. Keep a clear head when dealing with it. Most common problem is freaking out. Alot of times small fires can be put out easyly with other things besides fire extinguishers. Be safe out there


Yep, I've put out fires with dirt, a wet rag, a thermos of water and even a leaf blower.

Grandfather claims to have put out an engine fire on the old Oliver 535 combine by peeing on it, engine was right behind the cab and he had his thermos of coffee gone that morning right before the fire.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

You use what you have at your disposal:

I peed on a small fire of leaves by my oxy cutting and welding table the other day ........ it worked!

Best regards

Three 44s


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Make sure the extinguisher you carry is bigger than you think you need. The 9 litre water ones squirt water for a fair while but the little 1 kg dry powder ones that a lot of people carry in their cars only squirt powder for about 8 seconds. Where I am, during the declared fire season, you have to carry on every tractor or self propelled machine at least a 9 litre pressurised water extinguisher or a 10 litre hand pump extinguisher.

Roger


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am always pretty hard on myself when I evaluate what happened when I have a catastrophe. If that were me I would assume that I left the ebrake on and I would want to make damn sure that the e-brake is not damaged and while we're on the subject when you step into the fence row to take a pee so that the lady in the house at the bottom of the hill cannot see you ,,That is an awful big piece of mowchinery to be running after with your zipper down because you thought the park break was okay but then on the big hill it really wasn't


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Luke no offense thats my hobby fighting fires so in my messed up mind its fun. Lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> I am always pretty hard on myself when I evaluate what happened when I have a catastrophe. If that were me I would assume that I left the ebrake on and I would want to make damn sure that the e-brake is not damaged and while we're on the subject when you step into the fence row to take a pee so that the lady in the house at the bottom of the hill cannot see you ,,That is an awful big piece of mowchinery to be running after with your zipper down because you thought the park break was okay but then on the big hill it really wasn't


It seems to be working. I dont think I left the e brake on because I was running along the highway for 10 minutes before it happened. I would have felt the tractor dragging. I would have seen the "P" light on.

I'm really scratching my head on this one...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Luke no offense thats my hobby fighting fires so in my messed up mind its fun. Lol


None taken. I wasn't even referring to your post when I posted. I simply said "no fun" because they're usually not. One can have a nervous laugh afterwards, but usually not what one would consider "fun". I can see it that way for someone commonly fighting fires, as with many other dangerous things that those working with them routinely would consider "fun". It's all good and depends on one's own viewpoint...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It happened again. Not surprised, because I didn't fix anything. But at least I think I've found the problem. When it happened again today, I pulled into one of my fields and quickly crawled underneath. 
I noticed, once again, the parking brake rotor was hot. I also noticed, although I disengaged the parking brake, that the caliper and the pads were partially engaged to the rotor. Engaging the park brake just made it tighter. 
I think there is a broken spring in the caliper or some other part malfunction causing the air parking brake to be partially engaged.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> It happened again. Not surprised, because I didn't fix anything. But at least I think I've found the problem. When it happened again today, I pulled into one of my fields and quickly crawled underneath.
> I noticed, once again, the parking brake rotor was hot. I also noticed, although I disengaged the parking brake, that the caliper and the pads were partially engaged to the rotor. Engaging the park brake just made it tighter.
> I think there is a broken spring in the caliper or some other part malfunction causing the air parking brake to be partially engaged.


AIR parking brake?? Does it have a brake chamber like a truck??

If it's like a semi airbrake system, the air supply RELEASES the brake, by pushing the diaphragm and piston back against the compression spring. When the air is released, the spring pressure pushes the piston and diaphragm back, which engages the brake. If you have insufficient air pressure or a leaky diaphragm or chamber, or if the thing got corroded and sticky at some point, then it could be binding up and not releasing, or not have enough air chamber pressure to compress the spring completely to completely release the brake. End result-- dragging brake and extreme heating at road speeds.

We had a schoolbus one time that had a dragging brake, and the front tire got SO hot that it burst into flames. Luckily they got it put out before the bus burned to the ground.

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The service brake system is air over hydraulic disc brakes. 
The park brake is similar. You definitely hear the air compressor release air when engage/disengage.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> The service brake system is air over hydraulic disc brakes.
> The park brake is similar. You definitely hear the air compressor release air when engage/disengage.


Just because the air comes off doesn't necessarily mean it's not hanging up. Might just need adjustment as well, but it could be hanging up. Need to check it out and adjust it properly.

Later! OL J R


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I caught a 1486 IH on fire a few years ago while transporting a brand new NH BR780A round baler. I was full out 26 mph down the road when I saw a flame come around the left rear tire. I slid the tractor to a stop, jumped out with my water jug. The tractor was totally engulfed under the cab already and the water merely sizzled. Transmission oil was really hot on a 95 degree day and I think a battery cable broke and arced under the cab catching very warm grease, oil, dirt, and chaff on fire. Anyway, within 30 seconds of exiting the cab, it was totally engulfed. Realized later that I had slid to a stop right beside a large wheat field that was ready to combine with a house in the middle of it. Fortunately, fire department stopped the fire in the edge of the field. Tractor was completely burned up, baler suffered 15 grand in damages, one charred utility pole, and a melted spot in a county asphalt road. I have been a volunteer fireman for 25 years now and I have never seen anything burn like that tractor did. Tires exploded, hydraulic lines exploded shooting fireballs in all directions and black smoke visible for 15 miles.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Man that stuff scares the crap out of me
Haybaler 101, you've had your share of farming drama, haven't you?

I think my park brake problem is a weak or broken return spring.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

9030 New Holland bidirectional tractors have the cab on one end and the engine on the other so there are many hydraulic lines, wires etc through the joint. One of the hydraulic lines that comes from the engine end goes under the cab and makes a 180. Hydraulic line parts near the fitting and straightens itself out. The power wires from the engine end are fused in the cab so when the hydraulic line slapped them it was uninterrupted power. The chaff, hydraulic oil spray and sparks all mixed on top of the plastic fuel tanks. Operator got his lunch box out because it was between him and the door. Loss prevention found the shop had replaced a hydraulic line, boss kindly stepped out of the way after fingering me. The hydraulic line that parted was still OEM from Canada, not Parker as I had used. After there was no threat of disciplinary action the boss man stepped back in to assist loss prevention and be the hero.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fast forward a few weeks and I replaced the entire parking brake system. The whole thing was junked. It wasn't retracting when you turn it off. Turns out I've been running around for weeks with the parking brake stuck "on". Could have made for quite a fire. 
Kiss $1,000 goodbye. Parts were $850!!!!
I will probably do the alternator over the winter. 
Need to find a pair of used Michelin 540/65/R30 within the next year. Sooner the better.

Other than that, everything else is fine LOL


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Fast forward a few weeks and I replaced the entire parking brake system. The whole thing was junked. It wasn't retracting when you turn it off. Turns out I've been running around for weeks with the parking brake stuck "on". Could have made for quite a fire.
> Kiss $1,000 goodbye. Parts were $850!!!!
> I will probably do the alternator over the winter.
> Need to find a pair of used Michelin 540/65/R30 within the next year. Sooner the better.
> ...


Sounds expensive, BUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it could have been a lot more, thank God it wasn't and no ones life was lost during the process.

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

r82230 said:


> Sounds expensive, BUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it could have been a lot more, thank God it wasn't and no ones life was lost during the process.
> Larry


Yes very true. When the tractor park brake started burning, I was parked under a very substantial set of power lines and cars were whizzing by at about 50mph.
helpless feeling.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Heard that fire extinguishers in tractors or any equipment can get bounced enough that after a couple years they won't blow the powder out. Might make sure to rotate the stock. I know there in a powderless extinguisher but don't know how effective it is.


----------

